# Baby in the 90th percentile..



## kate.first.babe (Sep 14, 2005)

My DD is in the 90th percentile for everything. she is close to five months now. What does this mean for her in the long run? Those of you with older kids, do they stay big for their age. I am a small person. My DH isn't too tall. Aslo, she is heavy!!!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

My DD just went for her 9 mo checkup and is in the 25th percentile, as she has been since about 3 mo. My doctor said that it's the size she's meant to be and she'll probably stay on that curve until she hits puberty. Then, all bets are off - nothing (except a good look at genetic background, and then it's only a good guess) can predict what'll happen after puberty gets through with your kid.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

At five months it isn't indicative of much (other than the fact that she's growing well and had a great womb environment







). She could very well stay in the 90th percentile, but she could just as easily fall back into a different percentile. My boys were both good-sized when they were born (twins born at 38 weeks weighing 8-7 and 6-4), and my bigger baby was in the 90th percentile for height and weight right up through the 6 month check-up (when he weighed 19 lbs.). He had just started crawling at 5.5 months, took his first steps at 7 months, and was walking everywhere at 10 months. . . a very active baby! He only gained one pound between 6 and 12 months, and found a totally new growth curve on the chart! Both of my boys are now solidly in the 23% for height, and weigh 30 lbs. at 3.5 (not sure what percentile that is, but they're definitely smaller than most of their peers). I come from a family of big babies, and we are all pretty tall too (I'm 5'10"), but our donor comes from a family of smaller people (he is 5'10" as well), and our boys seem to be taking after him in the size category.

Since you and your husband are not big people, your daughter probably won't be either. She will probably find her true growth chart curve sometime between age 9 months and 2 years.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## poopzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

My dd is off the charts every visit. They always just write 99 th percentile with an arrow pointing up. I don't worry about it though. I was built the same way as a baby and then once I thinned out I stayed that way.
I think those charts are more of a guide to make sure their growth is consistent each visit.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

:

overall the charts are to compare your child to your child to make sure that they are staying consistently on the curve to rule out growth issues like failure to thrive.

and, they just came out with a different chart for breastfed babies because the norms were set using formula fed babies.

my dd has been in the 90+ percentile since birth. actually, she was 99+ %ile at birth and is now in the 90th for height and 95th for weight at 9 months. the doctor said that around when the little ones start to get mobile (which is around now), it is very typical for breastfed babies to start slimming down, and we're seeing that happen first hand with dd.

i am not concerned in the slightest. she is very healthy (never even had a case of the sniffles), extremely happy, is just starting to have some fun with solids but is receiving 99.9% of her nutrition from breastmilk. I







my little chubble bubble baby!


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

My sister and I were both really big babies, but we are small adults. DH was the same way and he's also a small adult like everyone else in his family... so even though our DS is a very big baby (not just heavy but tall too!) we don't think it means anything at all. He'll probably be a small adult too.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

My babe was off teh charts for weight in her first year. Since she started walking, she has slimmed down a lot, and is now in the 50th percentile for weight and 90th for height.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My dd was in the 95-97th percentile until 12 months (or at least that was the last time she was checked.) At her 18 month appt., she hadn't gained any weight since her 9m appt. but had gotten really tall. She was in the 80th (i think) for weight and over 100% in height. Her dad's family is all really tall (my MIL is 6 feet tall!) and my family (excluding me







) is pretty tall also. She started walking at 9 months so the doc wasn't concerened about her lack of weight gain because she was obviously doing fine.


----------



## krizty (Dec 31, 2005)

From what I understand, those charts compare bottle fed babies and breastfed babies as a whole. All of the bf babies I know are in the 90% because bf babies grow so much faster.

So, when you factor that in... I don't think it means much other than your baby is healthy


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

My EBF DD was in the 90th to 95th percentile in both height and weight until about 12 mos and now at almost 2 yrs old she is in the 50th for weight and the 60th for height. She has decreased gradually and our doc says that this happens to a lot of babies.


----------



## DebHibb (Mar 31, 2006)

My friend's boy is like this, and neither of the parents are big. I thought it was odd, until the dad said he was the same way as a baby. Not sure how common it is, but it's certainly nothing to be worried about. Then again, you could have a monster on your hands







- only time will tell...


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

It means you're making some good milk, that's what!

My first was born big and then fell steadily off the charts (made his own curve, he is long and lean now) and my second was born small and is now ENORMOUS. Like, an inch off the chart for weight.

Assuming you're feeding them all they want and they're healthy, babies will grow however they want to. Their size at such a young age doesn't indicate much of anything.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

My last babe weighed just over 10 pounds at birth. At 1 year, he was just over 20 pounds. His big brother weighed just over 9 pounds at birth, but he nuresd all the time. He gained 6 pounds in his first 6 weeks of life. He is now 4 years old, and while he is a bit on the short side, like his parents, his weight is just below average.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

My DH used to joke that I didn't make milk I made cream *LOL!! Both my babies were in the 90th-99th percentile for height and weight when they were babies. Actually both of them were over 20lbs before 6 months. The thing is, once they start crawling and walking they slim down a lot. My DD is now super tall but super slim--we have such a hard time getting bottoms to fit her (she is now 40 lbs and 40 inches tall). DS also slimmed down a lot (he's still less than 25 lbs and he's almost 2). I wouldn't worry too much about it--your babe will slim down once active!


----------

